

The Tao of Programming - vikrant
http://repetae.net/computer/tao.html
The Tao of Programming
======
PaulMorgan
This is a copy of:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tao_of_Programming>

with another online version:

<http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html>

------
thristian
This is a very old document, but packed full of interesting and useful ideas.
I particularly recall being impressed with section 3.3 as a young lad, but
section 5.1 also has the acid bite of truth.

